# Maytag 5800 wall oven



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

What is the kW rating of the wall oven? Cooktop?

There are demand factors that can be applied here ... most wall ovens can be connected to a 30 amp circuit.


----------



## papabowlin (Oct 11, 2008)

*Reply to kbsparky*

I don't know as I can not find out the Spec's for this oven.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Is this unit a double oven? Look for the nameplate on the appliance. A small metal plate affixed on the lower right side of the lower oven trim.

A cooktop's nameplate might be located underneath ...


----------



## papabowlin (Oct 11, 2008)

*ample wiring*



kbsparky said:


> Is this unit a double oven? Look for the nameplate on the appliance. A small metal plate affixed on the lower right side of the lower oven trim.
> 
> A cooktop's nameplate might be located underneath ...


I don't have the product yet, I want to make sure I have the capacity to handle the double oven and possibly a range top someday.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

See if you can get the salesperson to give you the kW rating of it, then. Or, just visit the store, and look for the nameplate on their demo unit, and report your findings here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chagres (Oct 13, 2007)

I've got a Maytag wall oven, 120 volt, model CWE4800ACB, about 11 years old. It's a good oven but I found out that when it's locked down for the self-cleaning, the heating element self destructs if there is so much as a crumb of grease on it or _drops_ on it while it's in the cleaning mode (if it was already clean I wouldn't be cleaning it ;-)

But I'd think twice about Maytag. I used to swear by them but since they got bought up a few years ago, their stuff is junk. I just had to replace a 13 month old Maytag fridge. It went through two ice-maker circuit boards and two compressors during that time. And they don't do their own warranty service anymore. They sub it out to a company that doesn't stock parts. It takes a week for the service guy to come out and look at it, then another week for the parts to come in from the central warehouse in Chicago. That was a total of 4 weeks without a fridge and about $500 of ruined food.

Google the model number to see if their are rants on it out there. I founds lots on the circuit board, but too late; I had already bought the dang thing.

Chagres,
http://www.icanfixupmyhome.com


----------

